# M&P Magazines for free.



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I was checking out the Smith & Wesson website yesterday and found a coupon for two free magazines if you purchased your gun after Feb. 27th. I don't know if this has been posted, but just thought I'd share.


----------



## TheManRSW (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually bought my M&P .357c on the 28th...so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

link?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's the link.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=61803&sectionId=10002


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks my dad just bought one of those sub-compact M&P's today. It is the first time I held one and I am jealous as nuts. I might have to get me one. He got a .40 to be different I might get the 9mm


----------

